
London 'still Europe's top tech hub' - ptype
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-40496569
======
rsj_hn
I know Arm Holdings is from Cambridge, and there are some companies started in
Oxford, but what is the biggest tech company to have started in London and
made a successful exit? To the best of my knowledge it's Shazam, which is
really, really sad. Or are we including Cambridge and Oxford in the definition
of "London"?

I'm hoping someone here will bring up some other examples of successful London
tech start ups.

